# New Patio



## Salty dog (Jun 18, 2014)

Opening the new patio/bar/grill this weekend.


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks Great!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 18, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## jai (Jun 19, 2014)

Looks great  what do you do when it rains?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 19, 2014)

******* looks sick!!! I gotta come up there one time.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 19, 2014)

jai said:


> Looks great  what do you do when it rains?




Curse.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sdemw (Jun 19, 2014)

Korin_Mari said:


> Oh my goodness! Absolutely gorgeous.



+1 Looks great


----------



## Umberto (Jun 20, 2014)

Great...but where is the beer taps?


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks fantastic. Great looking furniture. Any mosquito issues?


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 28, 2014)

No issues yet. We expect a fight though.

I hate aprons but it's the uniform. Sporting the custom Jordan's.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks great Scott!


----------



## erikz (Jun 29, 2014)

Awesome venue!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 5, 2014)

Very cool Scott!


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 13, 2014)

It looks like a great atmosphere, all you need is a violinist.


----------



## Miles (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## JohnDipa (Jul 22, 2014)

That patio looks great. If you don't mind me asking, what is the name of the venue? I'm in Hamilton and it would be nice to try a new place from time to time.
John


----------

